# film im alten stil



## jualgi (15. November 2004)

hi
ich möchte einen alten schwarz/weiss stummfilm mit untertiteln erstellen. so wie in den dick und doof filmen; also als wenn ich ihn um 1950 gedreht hätte. diese counting-down-from-five-to-one uhr wär ein sehr nettes feature am rande.
mit welchem programm denkt ihr sollte ich es machen. zz habe ich adobe premiere pro, bin aber ein blutiger anfänger mit 0 vorkenntnissen! gibt es vielleicht eine voreinstellung/template für so eine art von film bei premiere oder bei anderen programmen? oder eine anleitung im internet?!

vielen dank im vorraus
gruß julian


----------



## Santiago (16. November 2004)

1. Mit Premiere oder After Effects bekommt man gute Ergebnisse. Allerdings wirst du mit null Vorkenntnissen ohne Plugins nicht weit kommen. Gennant wird dieser Effect oft "Old Movie" oder "Aged Film" o.Ä. Auf Anhieb fällt mir da AURORIX von digieffects.com ein. Keine Ahnung was das kostet, ich hab das Glück, dass bei meiner Videokarte ein geiler Old Movie Effekt dabei ist...

2. Der klassische Countdown von 5 bis 0 find ich inzwischen zwar echt abgelutscht, da es schon von so vielen Anwendern verwendet wurde.

Einfachste Möglichkeit ohne viel Animation: 5 Bilder in einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm erstellen und in Premiere einfügen. Dann ein Old Movie Plugin drüber gestreut und schon bekommst du das Ergebnis.

Abgesehen von dieser Möglichkeit hast du dir die Antwort schon selbst gegeben: Im Projektfenster (bei mir Premiere Pro) RECHTE MAUSTASTE -> NEUES OBJEKT -> ALLEGMEINER FILMVORSPANN.

Hoff das hilft alles ein wenig weiter.... Viel Erfolg, Santiago


----------

